# LG PM9700 series review on CNET



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

> *The good*: The LG PM9700 series is the best plasma the company has ever produced, with deeper black levels than last year. Bright-room picture quality is very good thanks to the matte screen finish. The LG offers a good mix of features including the Magic Motion remote, onboard laptop mirroring, and a Web browser.
> 
> *The bad*: This LG has a worse picture, with lighter black levels and less accurate color, than some cheaper plasma rivals. There's overbearing, undefeatable smoothing applied to every mode except Game. 3D image quality is the worst the company has released this year.
> 
> *The bottom line*: The LG PM9700 series improves on the company's 2011 plasmas, but it's unable to compete with similarly priced TVs.


Here's the link.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's pretty sad news. I recently picked up the LG60PZ750 and absolutely love it! It was my first foray into the 3D area and have to say that 3D was not at all what I was expecting. Still trying to overcome childhood memories of Friday the 13th 3D or House of Wax!


----------

